# Sub Advice



## QBad (23/6/15)

Soooo seems every time I get to upgrade I end up with my foot in my mouth. I need a little advice about the Kanger Subtanks this time... Im currently running a DNA 30 clone by HCIGAR and some of Melinda's various delights 50/50 in 6mg and 12mg with my naughtilus mini and Orchid RTA. I've never been let down.

I picked up a new kanger subtank mini last week and I am not really getting much joy from either the 1.2 or 0.5 ohm factory coils. I've been vaping the 1.2ohm as around 12.5 Watts as i enjoy a cold vape and I keep getting those nasty burnt flavours. 

Just because I know someone is going to ask... Yes, I did prime my Coils and i also let my coils saturate in the tank for 30 mins before hitting it. Strangely the 0.5 ohm will not Fire under 18 Watt and I Get the same strange effect burnt taste after the second hit... Im a light weight so I hardly ever drag for longer than 3 or 4 seconds... 

Am I going mad??????


----------



## Nooby (23/6/15)

I cannot understand why you would get dry hits from a 1.2 ohm coil at 12 watts... And you primed the coil and let it stand. Did you wash the entire tank with hot water and sunlight liquid? Could be machine oil blending in, or you have a bad batch of standard coils.

I suggest perhaps meeting up with someone that side to check it out for you. Or try another batch coils.


----------



## wikked (23/6/15)

The recent occ coils are terrible. See the thread I created on the issue


----------



## Barak (23/6/15)

i tested a new 0.5 coil today. Primed it and let it stand for about 20min. First hit was ok, second one dry. Opened up the tank and took the coil out and the inside cotton was bone dry. No juice got in there. This is also a recent development. i have gone through a few of them with no problems, but the last batch there is definitely something wrong with the latest coils.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## free3dom (23/6/15)

I haven't used the older 0.5 Ohm coils that much, but the newer (vertical coil) ones are fantastic. They wick Max VG juice without any problems for long lung hits. They should be arriving this week or next week and fit on all the SubTanks.

Also there is now a 1.5 Ohm coil that should suit your needs perfectly - I absolutely love it.

One thing I did with the older coils when they wouldn't wick was to take a needle or thin paperclip and push it through the cotton from one side to the other. Repeat this a few times in different places. This helped a bit with dry hits, but I'm not sure how well it will do with this last batch that everyone is struggling with. Worth a try though


----------



## JW Flynn (23/6/15)

Perhaps the VG levels are to high for continues vaping?

I have had zero dry burn issues on mine only when chain vaping higher VG levels you experience Dry hits... 

My wife has the 0.5 ohm coils running between 25 and 28 watts and the 1.5 ohm coils on 20 watts... and we are using home grown 80/20 with zero issues..

So I don't know, perhaps the VG levels are the cause.. for obvious reason when the liquid is thicker, it will wick slower than when you have a 50/50 mix where it's almost like water in fluid consistency...

my two cents on this one 

hope you get your vape sorted man.. let us know what you managed to do in order to get your perfect vape


----------



## Barak (23/6/15)

free3dom said:


> I haven't used the older 0.5 Ohm coils that much, but the newer (vertical coil) ones are fantastic. They wick Max VG juice without any problems for long lung hits. They should be arriving this week or next week and fit on all the SubTanks.
> 
> Also there is now a 1.5 Ohm coil that should suit your needs perfectly - I absolutely love it.
> 
> One thing I did with the older coils when they wouldn't wick was to take a needle or thin paperclip and push it through the cotton from one side to the other. Repeat this a few times in different places. This helped a bit with dry hits, but I'm not sure how well it will do with this last batch that everyone is struggling with. Worth a try though


I have forgotten about the new coils. They might just change my mind about the subtank. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christopher (24/6/15)

I recently bought a Subtank Plus and have been having the same issues, really not enjoying this tank whatsoever. With the 0.5 ohm coil I have to keep the power down to 22 watts, or I'll get a burnt hit, in my Atlantis V2 the 0.5 coil would easily fire at 35 watts with no burning and the same juice. I haven't had much luck with the RDA either, but I think if I wick it just right it may bring me joy. I built a 0.5 ohm coil with a decent enough wick, pulled the cotton away from the juice holes to try help it wick better but still get dry hits. I thought I was going mad, everyone is raving about this tank and I've just had no joy. Oh and don't get me started on the different colour O-rings you buy for them, that are about 40 % thinner than the original ones and cause you to leak 7mls wotrh of Ejuice all over your battery and bedside table, oh the joys! Does anybody know how you can tell the new coils apart from the old ones? So I can watch out for them?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (24/6/15)

Christopher said:


> I recently bought a Subtank Plus and have been having the same issues, really not enjoying this tank whatsoever. With the 0.5 ohm coil I have to keep the power down to 22 watts, or I'll get a burnt hit, in my Atlantis V2 the 0.5 coil would easily fire at 35 watts with no burning and the same juice. I haven't had much luck with the RDA either, but I think if I wick it just right it may bring me joy. I built a 0.5 ohm coil with a decent enough wick, pulled the cotton away from the juice holes to try help it wick better but still get dry hits. I thought I was going mad, everyone is raving about this tank and I've just had no joy. Oh and don't get me started on the different colour O-rings you buy for them, that are about 40 % thinner than the original ones and cause you to leak 7mls wotrh of Ejuice all over your battery and bedside table, oh the joys! Does anybody know how you can tell the new coils apart from the old ones? So I can watch out for them?



Not sure how the packaging will differ as there aren't currently new ones available, but I'm sure the vendors will list them as being updated coils. 

The coils themselves look quite different visually though. The new ones have much larger wicking holes and are single unit coils (no split line across the top part). They also have vertical coils so looking at the from the top you can see right through to the bottom.

BTW, there are different sized o-rings for the Nano, Mini, and Plus - it sounds like you got o-rings for the Mini/Nano as the ones for the Plus fit perfectly (they are exactly like the ones that come installed)

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Christopher (24/6/15)

free3dom said:


> Not sure how the packaging will differ as there aren't currently new ones available, but I'm sure the vendors will list them as being updated coils.
> 
> The coils themselves look quite different visually though. The new ones have much larger wicking holes and are single unit coils (no split line across the top part). They also have vertical coils so looking at the from the top you can see right through to the bottom.
> 
> BTW, there are different sized o-rings for the Nano, Mini, and Plus - it sounds like you got o-rings for the Mini/Nano as the ones for the Plus fit perfectly (they are exactly like the ones that come installed)


Thanks for the reply! I definitely bought the correct size rings, have seen a lot of people saying their new rings caused leakage so I'll just change back to the original red ones that sealed nicely. Will keep a look out for the new coils, because I like the idea of a massive tank that I don't have to constantly refill

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (24/6/15)

Christopher said:


> Thanks for the reply! I definitely bought the correct size rings, have seen a lot of people saying their new rings caused leakage so I'll just change back to the original red ones that sealed nicely. Will keep a look out for the new coils, because I like the idea of a massive tank that I don't have to constantly refill



Probably one (or two) batches that were too small then. That sucks 

At least the red o-rings look good though

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## QBad (29/6/15)

Thank you guys for the awesome replies. I plan on washing the ENTIRE tank AGAIN. Also found a cool little vid on coil build and re-wicking with the OCC coils. 

Ill let you guys know what I find.


----------



## Puff&Pass (29/6/15)

QBad said:


> Soooo seems every time I get to upgrade I end up with my foot in my mouth. I need a little advice about the Kanger Subtanks this time... Im currently running a DNA 30 clone by HCIGAR and some of Melinda's various delights 50/50 in 6mg and 12mg with my naughtilus mini and Orchid RTA. I've never been let down.
> 
> I picked up a new kanger subtank mini last week and I am not really getting much joy from either the 1.2 or 0.5 ohm factory coils. I've been vaping the 1.2ohm as around 12.5 Watts as i enjoy a cold vape and I keep getting those nasty burnt flavours.
> 
> ...


Subtanks are a bit of a rig to build, but I suggest you give it a try. Build a single 0.3/4ohm coil with 24G kanthal, should be about 4 windings @ 3mm. Best way I've seen to wick it is to roll two thin strains, twist them like rope and push them through the coil. Cut both off at the line of your colored oring, then just push it into the corners.The wick should just touch the base but not cover the well. I don't own a tank but my mate is a subtank guru in wicking. I hope this pick will help a bit (i'm horrible at drawing with paint tho) The red is the well that should not be covered. This way should help it wick faster without getting a burned wick taste.


----------



## Puff&Pass (29/6/15)

Puff&Pass said:


> Subtanks are a bit of a rig to build, but I suggest you give it a try. Build a single 0.3/4ohm coil with 24G kanthal, should be about 4 windings @ 3mm. Best way I've seen to wick it is to roll two thin strains, twist them like rope and push them through the coil. Cut both off at the line of your colored oring, then just push it into the corners.The wick should just touch the base but not cover the well. I don't own a tank but my mate is a subtank guru in wicking. I hope this pick will help a bit (i'm horrible at drawing with paint tho) The red is the well that should not be covered. This way should help it wick faster without getting a burned wick taste.


Wicking should be a bit thicker than the wick in the picture tho, just a guide to show the method


----------



## QBad (6/7/15)

Booooom! Found my issue On the OCC's. Kanger at some stage decided to put a thin layer of Japanese Cotton on the inside of the OCC coil heads just over the Juice holes to prevent over flow... Seems like that layer ended up keeping the coil from wicking quick enough. I ended up completely rebuilding an OCC which was quite the learning curb but OH SO WORTH IT!!!!

Still need a bit of Practice to get my coil up to about 1.2 or 1.5 but the 1 Ohm I have Rigged in there now Chuggs like a boss. Even if the 12mg does make me cough like a girl Im Lovin it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

